# Monetizing forum moderation: let users pay for banning othersng



## buffaloWildWings (Jan 4, 2017)

This is an idea to make the moderators' work easier and bring money to the table. 

It's very simple: 
if any other user wants to ban another user, you pay $12 for removing ratings or editing, $24 for a one week ban. $100 for permaban, etc. 

For verified lolcows, the price goes up or they are sacred and cannot be banned by the free market.
Moderators have less work to do and cash flows like the spice on Arrakis.

I know that I'll be the first one to get banned, but such is life.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 4, 2017)

Can you also pay to unban someone? I'd pay to get @autisticdragonkin back.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 4, 2017)

Isn't this kind of stuff how SA started the long slow slide into being a bunch of unfunny speds?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 4, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Can you also pay to unban someone? I'd pay to get @autisticdragonkin back.


And @Wildchild


----------



## DuskEngine (Jan 4, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Isn't this kind of stuff how SA started the long slow slide into being a bunch of unfunny speds?



And so too must we.


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Jan 4, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Isn't this kind of stuff how SA started the long slow slide into being a bunch of unfunny speds?


Goontopia's model is based on paying for access.
This model will not hinder anyone from using the site.
Everything will work as before without any payment required.

It's just that instead of whining to the mods, the user can put their money where their mouth is and pay up.
Less work for mods, more money for @Null
Also, if the ban becomes abused, just charge more for banning people.
Free market, y'all!



Jon-Kacho said:


> Can you also pay to unban someone? I'd pay to get @autisticdragonkin back.


That's a great idea and could also work as a counter-balance to @AnOminous' concerns about too many bans turning this place into Goonieville 2.0


----------



## Male Idiot (Jan 5, 2017)

I can totally see all the lolcows with more money than common sense not abusing this to turn this into an empty forum! No siree! Greta's 'donation's would at least go someplace else than his fat ass.


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 5, 2017)

buffaloWildWings said:


> This is an idea to make the moderators' work easier and bring money to the table.
> 
> It's very simple:
> if any other user wants to ban another user, you pay $12 for removing ratings or editing, $24 for a one week ban. $100 for permaban, etc.
> ...



Comes across to me as a terrible idea. Not only will we have people constantly using this against people who piss them off, but further incentivizes clique-building and similar forum infighting degeneracy. That would create even more fucking work for us, and honestly feels like it goes against the spirit of the Farms.


----------



## meatslab (Jan 5, 2017)

Vordrak would come in and spend thousands of dollars to permaban everyone including Null.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 5, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> Comes across to me as a terrible idea. Not only will we have people constantly using this against people who piss them off, but further incentivizes clique-building and similar forum infighting degeneracy. That would create even more fucking work for us, and honestly feels like it goes against the spirit of the Farms.



Also only utter pussies would put up with that kind of abuse so we'd basically be left with nobody but utter pussies.  Cf. Something Awful.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 5, 2017)

Let me pay $5 to change other people's avatars to pictures of goatse with giant red text under it that says "DYNASTIA WAS HERE", and $9.11 so I can change my reg date to September 11th. Mangosteen.


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Jan 5, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Also only utter pussies would put up with that kind of abuse so we'd basically be left with nobody but utter pussies.  Cf. Something Awful.


Then you just signup again and create a new "AnOminous 2.0" account.

Also, if there's too much abuse, you increase the price of banning someone.
If $12 is too cheap, increase it to $120.


----------



## drain (Jan 5, 2017)

Eh, I think that this idea would only encourage infighthing and a general "high school drama" aura for the Farms.
But I must admit it would be kind of funny if we saw cows begging money on their Patreon to permaban Null and everyone else...


----------



## Male Idiot (Jan 5, 2017)

It would be fun if this was set up as a fraud to milk cows of money so that they pay and we just change user names, but I think that would be kind of illegal.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 5, 2017)

buffaloWildWings said:


> Then you just signup again and create a new "AnOminous 2.0" account.
> 
> Also, if there's too much abuse, you increase the price of banning someone.
> If $12 is too cheap, increase it to $120.



Are you fucking suggesting I'd pay money to sign up again after that?  Fuck that bullshit.

The first time this happened to me, I'd be gone.

However, I'd pay to find out who did it to me, and then I'd dox their mom.


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Jan 5, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Are you fucking suggesting I'd pay money to sign up again after that?  Fuck that bullshit.
> 
> The first time this happened to me, I'd be gone.
> 
> However, I'd pay to find out who did it to me, and then I'd dox their mom.



No, you would be able to create as many accounts for free as your heart desires.
Just like today.

On a separate note: 
if it turns out that banning is too prevalent and it's hurting morale or whatever, then the cost of banning someone will go up.


----------



## drain (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm legit curious: what would be a reasonable cause to ban someone?  "I just don't like that user/That user's opinions are shit/That user's avatar is autistic/That user triggered me" probably will be used a lot.


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Jan 5, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> I'm legit curious: what would be a reasonable cause to ban someone?  "I just don't like that user/That user's opinions are shit/That user's avatar is autistic/That user triggered me" probably will be used a lot.


No reason needed, just money.
People will pay to moderate the forums. 

Also, I'm not here to judge anyone, I just want them to pay @Null, so I can keep laughing at the tards.


----------



## drain (Jan 5, 2017)

buffaloWildWings said:


> No reason needed, just money.



Welp I think I'll be one of the first ones to go banned


----------



## Michel (Jan 5, 2017)

Just add item drops like a phone game. I've seen people pay $400 in one go on those things.


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Jan 5, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> Welp I think I'll be one of the first ones to go banned


That's OK. Just create a new account for free. War, war never changes. Or something.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 5, 2017)

How much would it cost to get IP's and e-mail addresses?


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Jan 5, 2017)

testaclesemaximus said:


> How much would it cost to get IP's and e-mail addresses?


Not for sale. Also, I'm behind 7 proxies, so good luck.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 5, 2017)

buffaloWildWings said:


> Also, I'm behind 7 proxies, so good luck.


I know I wasn't talking about you.


----------



## Michel (Jan 5, 2017)

Why don't you just go back to SA?
Oh right, you're probably banned.


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Jan 5, 2017)

Michel said:


> Why don't you just go back to SA?
> Oh right, you're probably banned.



Your rhetorical arrows have truly wounded me. 
I realize now that my ideas are but dust in deserts in noise.
Remember me fondly as I now shuffle off this mortal coil.

j/k lolfag


----------



## TL 532 (Jan 5, 2017)

This is a terrible idea. 
If you want the forum to bring in more money just add cosmetic items. Just look at TF2 and hats, it's essentially the same thing. 
People will pay money to add a banner, signature or some other horse shit to make their profile look different. You could even call them Kiwi Ranchers if they pay enough.


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Jan 6, 2017)

TheBasefan said:


> This is a terrible idea.
> If you want the forum to bring in more money just add cosmetic items. Just look at TF2 and hats, it's essentially the same thing.
> People will pay money to add a banner, signature or some other horse shit to make their profile look different. You could even call them Kiwi Ranchers if they pay enough.


Nah, too faggy. 
Getting tards to pay huge sums to ban users who'll come back with another account the same minute is the ultimate "milking of the lolcow."


----------



## TL 532 (Jan 6, 2017)

buffaloWildWings said:


> Nah, too faggy.
> Getting tards to pay huge sums to ban users who'll come back with another account the same minute is the ultimate "jerking off of the lolcow."


You'll just kill the site. If someone gets banned because lol cash money chances are they won't be coming back even if they can easily make a new account. 

The only people who would consistently come back after being pay banned is a lolcow. Most others won't bother and lurk, the more people who lurk the less people who contribute, the less people who contribute the less people want to come.


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Jan 6, 2017)

TheBasefan said:


> You'll just kill the site. If someone gets banned because lol cash money chances are they won't be coming back even if they can easily make a new account.
> 
> The only people who would consistently come back after being pay banned is a lolcow. Most others won't bother and lurk, the more people who lurk the less people who contribute, the less people who contribute the less people want to come.



If you set the price of banning someone to something that isn't negligible for most people ($250 for one week's ban, for instance) you'd get less bans, but more money per ban. It's a balancing act.


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 6, 2017)

buffaloWildWings said:


> If you set the price of banning someone to something that isn't negligible for most people ($250 for one week's ban, for instance) you'd get less bans, but more money per ban. It's a balancing act.



Your letter has been read fully, and your thoughts have been inputed and accepted for better improvement. 

Thank you for your time and efforts.


----------



## TL 532 (Jan 6, 2017)

buffaloWildWings said:


> If you set the price of banning someone to something that isn't negligible for most people ($250 for one week's ban, for instance) you'd get less bans, but more money per ban. It's a balancing act.


You'll just alienate people. What happens when Greta makes a temp account to ban the Kiwi leaks? That's a potential for lost milk and information. 
That's just an example most lolcows only have one or two people reporting on the cows. Cows might not have a lot of money but they have even less common sense. I don't doubt for a moment they will refuse to feed their kid or pay a bill just to ban a true and honest fan who reports on them.


Jaimas said:


> Your letter has been read fully, and your thoughts have been inputed and accepted for better improvement.
> 
> Thank you for your time and efforts.


Thread over?


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Jan 6, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> Your letter has been read fully, and your thoughts have been inputed and accepted for better improvement.
> 
> Thank you for your time and efforts.



We have just folded space from Ix...Many machines on Ix. New machines.
Edit: you want me to delete the thread or should it be locked?


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 6, 2017)

buffaloWildWings said:


> you want me to delete the thread or should it be locked?


Well me personally, and I love this idea, I think there's a lot more workshopping that can be done.  I can't speak for anyone else per se but, me personally, I think it can be workshopped.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 6, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> further incentivizes clique-building and similar forum infighting degeneracy.




it's perfect. i'm all in. (mostly because i make lots more money than these losers)


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 6, 2017)

Then forum will be like real life, Whites having have all the power.

Good idea.


----------



## RP 520 (Jan 6, 2017)

buffaloWildWings said:


> We have just folded space from Ix...Many machines on Ix. New machines.
> Edit: you want me to delete the thread or should it be locked?



Nah, leave the thread, there will be someone a year or so from now that will necro it, chimping out over the idea and we'll get some laughs out of it.


----------



## Male Idiot (Jan 6, 2017)

Can we also order blackjack and hookers at least?


----------



## SP 199 (Jan 6, 2017)

Just ban whoever pays to get someone banned

Weed out the bitches


----------

